# SoundJunkies FJ tear down and rebuild



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok, I never did a build log for my truck that won the USACi World Finals in ModQ last year and there were requests for pictures, etc. So.....now that I am into my rebuild for this year I will combine some of the old with the new and try to document where I am at.

Start with the basics:

*Old System*

Panny Bottlehead (Matt Roberts modified)
JBL MS8
Audio Art amplifiers:
200MS on Focal Utopia Audiom TLR tweeters
200MS on Focal Utopia Audiom 6W midranges
400.2 on HAT L8 V1 midbass
400.2 on Stereo Integrity BM MKIII sub
All Knukonceptz Karma Kable speaker wire and RCA's


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

First the prep work. I took out the interior and applied mostly RaamMat BXTII and Ensolite on all interior panels, doors, floor, roof etc. 












































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

what is the new system going to consist of, or i that still in discussion?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Amprack:
















Panny Bottlehead:








Mounting of TLR tweeters:

























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Kick panel fabrication:










































































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

arent those tweeters supposed to be rotated 90* and horizontal instead of vertical?

i could be wrong.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I know what he is gonna do I think.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

req said:


> arent those tweeters supposed to be rotated 90* and horizontal instead of vertical?
> 
> i could be wrong.


Sooooo wrong!! The waveguides are meant to minimize the first reflections off of the glass and directly radiated sound to your ear holes. They work very well!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> I know what he is gonna do I think.


 It's coming up soon!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Few more closeups of old amp rack'


















At 2011 USACi World Finals in the Atrium:










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

marvnmars said:


> what is the new system going to consist of, or i that still in discussion?


Starting that shortly!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

On to the new for 2012 System:

Panasonic Bottlehead (Matt Roberts modified) and upgraded Western Electric cryo tube
Rane RPM 88 Pro Audio Processor converted for 12V use with MattR custom power supply
MattR Class A line driver
MattR modified Zapco C2K Class A 4.0 on Scanspeak AirCirc tweeters and Focal Utopia Audiom 6W midranges
Zapco C2K 4.0 bridged on HAT L8 V1 midbass
Zapco C2K 6.0 bridged on (2) Focal 33 KX subs
Zapco SBL-U with remote volume control for 6.0
All Zapco Symbalink Balanced cables from Rane to amps
IXOS Series 800 Gti RCA from HU to Line Driver
(2) IXOS 5 Farad capacitors/line conditioners


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Out with the old!









New amp rack, test fitting equipment:


















































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Coating the amp rack with bed liner:


































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Installing gear:


























































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I will try to get some other pictures of the wiring inside the amprack. The three fans with speed controllers and relay was a *****!!

I still have to put these in also!!


















AirCircs:


























Need to clean up the pillars still and fabricate grilles. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

IMPRESSIVE ! Someone still think your a basshead ?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

DAT said:


> IMPRESSIVE ! Someone still think your a basshead ?


But I am! A closet bass head! 2 13's with 1200 watts is SQ, now 2kw and I would be a basshead! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WHy are every pic of your pillars rotated? LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> WHy are every pic of your pillars rotated? LOL


Um, because I was to lazy to rotate them! Just turn your head 90°

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

The amp rack looks nice. Good job on the wood work lol.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

pjc said:


> The amp rack looks nice. Good job on the wood work lol.


Props to you bro!! I haven't had a chance to thank those that contributed yet! PJ knocked out the amp rack from my messy sketch!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Im just messing with ya Erik. Its nice to see a build log. And I know everyone that has heard it will agree that its a midbass monster!!! You could seriously go subless and most people would not notice at all.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

My favorite part is the fans I helped you pick out.. Other than that Audio Art FTW!!!  J/K looks awesome.. get it tuned so I can come listen!


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome. i love the arts. i love the new pieces aswell.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> My favorite part is the fans I helped you pick out.. Other than that Audio Art FTW!!!  J/K looks awesome.. get it tuned so I can come listen!


Yeah! Those things move some serious air....and most important....QUIETLY!
Thanks for the recommendation! Look better than 5 3" fans too

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

soo this is what you have been up to .


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Everytime I look at your A-pillars...... my neck cracks.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Mopar244DIY said:


> Everytime I look at your A-pillars...... my neck cracks.


Ok....I will take some time later on and rotate some pics! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> soo this is what you have been up to .


Yesssss!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mopar244DIY said:


> Everytime I look at your A-pillars...... my neck cracks.


:laugh:


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Yeah! Those things move some serious air....and most important....QUIETLY!
> Thanks for the recommendation! Look better than 5 3" fans too
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No problem.. it looks pimp.. I can't wait to see your finishing touches on it all.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmmmmmm

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

looking good hopefully ill get to see and hear it this year again.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

New toys are awesome Erik.
I've just a little doubt with the aircircs in x-firing config. 30 & 60 degrees off axis charts are not really enviable..
Have you heard before definitive angulation or are you bet in Rane proc?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

barracuda777 said:


> New toys are awesome Erik.
> I've just a little doubt with the aircircs in x-firing config. 30 & 60 degrees off axis charts are not really enviable..
> Have you heard before definitive angulation or are you bet in Rane proc?


Hello Christophe!

I have been listening like this for the past few months. Although it seems bizarre this configuration actually works better in my truck than on-axis. They are about 10° off axis firing towards the center of the windshield. Sound better than you heard with the Focal TLR's

Rane processor is just the icing on the cake! Good to hear from you and Chad and I will see you in the lanes:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

When you say better than TLR's, did you mean with better focus or tonally speaking......or both?
Hope to see you soon and listening your car men!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

barracuda777 said:


> When you say better than TLR's, did you mean with better focus or tonally speaking......or both?
> 
> BOTH!
> 
> Hope to see you soon and listening your car men!


Likewise my friend!



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

barracuda777 said:


> New toys are awesome Erik.
> I've just a little doubt with the aircircs in x-firing config. 30 & 60 degrees off axis charts are not really enviable..
> Have you heard before definitive angulation or are you bet in Rane proc?


Well he did win 2011 USACi Modified Q with it that way...I can only imagine what the RANE will bring into the game over the MS8.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Replacement for Panny:










Trying to source the level meters now!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Good..I was having trouble letting go of my Denon


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Good..I was having trouble letting go of my Denon


Ummm....I am still interested!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to see your build log  

What made you go with the 33KX over the BMs? 

Kelvin


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

Nice Build, love the gear!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> Good to see your build log
> 
> What made you go with the 33KX over the BMs?
> 
> Kelvin


Hey Kelvin! Well, the Focals are definitely more SQ oriented and my new amprack configuration did not really lend itself to use the BM. Also looking for a faster, tighter sound....they also play wayyyy lower

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

bigguy2010 said:


> Nice Build, love the gear!




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Updates coming soon, working on installing the McIntosh combo and level meters along with new midbasses and getting the subs in finally!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SoundJunkie said:


> Hey Kelvin! Well, the Focals are definitely more SQ oriented and my new amprack configuration did not really lend itself to use the BM. Also looking for a faster, tighter sound....they also play wayyyy lower
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


They play lower? Waow... To think that it only has 11mm of Xmax, that is mighty impressive  

What size enclosure for the BM and for the 33KX? Please? 

Kelvin


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> They play lower? Waow... To think that it only has 11mm of Xmax, that is mighty impressive
> 
> What size enclosure for the BM and for the 33KX? Please?
> 
> Kelvin


Yup! The SI BM MKiii is designed to work exclusively in half a cube sealed. The 33KX needs 1.5-1.8 sealed.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Panny Bottlehead going back in along with Focal subs and new 8" Dynaudio midbass by next weekend! Rane out for repair to PS but I will get a temporary tune on with my DSP6. I will update with pics!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

SoundJunkie said:


> Panny Bottlehead going back in along with Focal subs and new 8" Dynaudio midbass by next weekend! Rane out for repair to PS but I will get a temporary tune on with my DSP6. I will update with pics!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Cannot wait to see the finished product Erik! I'll be changing cars in the next few months so I'm in the process of returning my Bimmer to stock. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Progress:

Completed mock up:


























Coating and painting:


























New molded surround for Panny:










Zapco remote volume knob for gain control on 6.0 via Zapco SLB U:










Matt Roberts discrete class A line driver and Ixotica RCA's:










I will follow up tomorrow with more pics. Dynaudio MW172 midbasses going in also. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Not looking too bad,


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

SoundJunkie said:


> Panny Bottlehead going back in along with Focal subs and new 8" Dynaudio midbass by next weekend! Rane out for repair to PS but I will get a temporary tune on with my DSP6. I will update with pics!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Im so glad you are keeping the panny bottlehead for your system rebuild, imo that think looks like it was designed to be in your dash!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Thrill_House said:


> Im so glad you are keeping the panny bottlehead for your system rebuild, imo that think looks like it was designed to be in your dash!



I'm not


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Had a few setbacks today with wiring and relays. All good now and here is where I am at.


Grills coated and dry!









Trim panels coated and fit perfectly:









First sub enclosure prepped and ready:









Focal 33KX in the hole:









Grill on:









Another angle:










More to come every evening this week until I am done!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Special props to my friend Brian (don't- gotfoureights) for coming by throughout the weekend and lending a helping hand! He helped me trace my wiring issue today and took it upon himself to clean up some of the wiring in my amp rack. Considering that it was 104° this afternoon he gets big props!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Special props to my friend Brian (don't- gotfoureights) for coming by throughout the weekend and lending a helping hand! He helped me trace my wiring issue today and took it upon himself to clean up some of the wiring in my amp rack. Considering that it was 104° this afternoon he gets big props!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No problemo! I lost 10lbs in the process.. its WIN WIN! 

EDIT: The speaker setup looks awesome now that its together!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks good Erik and got-no-eight's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

oilman said:


> Looks good Erik and got-no-eight's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA.. why in the hell did I ever come up with that screen name!?

Erik is making good progress.. I am ready to hear the damn thing! I like how functional he kept his back storage area.. you can throw crap back there without having to worry about much. That bedliner stuff is awesome!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Now where did the blue wire go?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Thrill_House said:


> Im so glad you are keeping the panny bottlehead for your system rebuild, imo that think looks like it was designed to be in your dash!


Agreed! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn..... I'm going to have to follow this one.....


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Now where did the blue wire go?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, my OCD got the best of me when I saw that.... lol


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> No problemo! I lost 10lbs in the process.. its WIN WIN!
> 
> EDIT: The speaker setup looks awesome now that its together!


I guess your body is composed of majority "unsaturated" fats. Compared to saturated fats, the double bonds between the carbons makes the fats increase in fluidity. Fluidity basically mean the ability of the substance to conform to the configuration of the vessel or container it is in. Hence more fluid like. Thus lowering the melting point of the substance.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> I guess your body is composed of majority "unsaturated" fats. Compared to saturated fats, the double bonds between the carbons makes the fats increase in fluidity. Fluidity basically mean the ability of the substance to conform to the configuration of the vessel or container it is in. Hence more fluid like. Thus lowering the melting point of the substance.


Oh $hit, Chad has been behind the books too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I guess your body is composed of majority "unsaturated" fats. Compared to saturated fats, the double bonds between the carbons makes the fats increase in fluidity. Fluidity basically mean the ability of the substance to conform to the configuration of the vessel or container it is in. Hence more fluid like. Thus lowering the melting point of the substance.


Good boy! You have been studying! Now back to the books and off the forum!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

oilman said:


> Oh $hit, Chad has been behind the books too long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WE ARE LOSING HIM!!!!! Quick.. someone throw a tweeter at him!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> WE ARE LOSING HIM!!!!! Quick.. someone throw a tweeter at him!


I can throw an SI MAG at him!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> I can throw an SI MAG at him!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Erik, you have room for chad. Hehehe. This could keep him out of trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> I can throw an SI MAG at him!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


lol.. we don't want to kill him!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

OK, had a few other minor setbacks. Should be back to our regularly scheduled build updates, Rane going in this evening along with the amps for system ignition and testing. Midbasses and second sub going in on Friday or Saturday....if all goes well I will be doing some baseline tuning on Sunday! Set xovers...TA etc. Stay with me!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh **** its looking good. sorry I been out of pocket between a broken phone and the flu been tough.. I am pretty much good to go just let me know if you need something


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Oh **** its looking good. sorry I been out of pocket between a broken phone and the flu been tough.. I am pretty much good to go just let me know if you need something


All good bro! Thanks, glad you are feeling better too! I will be around all weekend if you feel like stopping by!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

One Dyn MW172 in!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Erik is making major progress...sounds amazing already.... I can't wait to hear it tuned.. oh and the subs


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Curious, why the (2) Ixos 5 Farad Capacitors?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

robert_wrath said:


> Curious, why the (2) Ixos 5 Farad Capacitors?


They only have two outputs so one for two mid, tweet and mb amps and the other for sub amp and processor. They are line conditioners as well as caps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> They only have two outputs so one for two mid, tweet and mb amps and the other for sub amp and processor. *They are line conditioners as well* as caps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ahhhhhh, that explains quite a bit.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

The L8's were a little larger than the Dyns so I had to make a 8.5"OD x 6.77" ID adapter ring out of 1/4" mdf.









Ring screwed through previous mdf ring and into sheetmetal.









MW172's mounted on an Ensolite gasket 









What it took to keep the door panels from buzzing and rattling!









More to come, everything tested and now to put the amp/processor rack together!






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

All back inside now:










Uh...ohh....basic tuning going on now!











One sub enclosure left to finish! Then tune and enjoy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Lookin awesome!!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Those fans trip me out because they don't make any noise at all. Move a ass load of air too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SUCCESS!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks damn good man! Can't wait to hear it after the tune!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Heck I might make a special trip down to H-Town just to listen. Text me tomorrow. I have something to run last you.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Congrats on completing your build! Looks awesome and would love to hear it sing! Quite a step from the MS-8 to the Rane, LOL. Happy tuning!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Heck I might make a special trip down to H-Town just to listen. Text me tomorrow. I have something to run last you.


C'mon down! I will text you later on Joe!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> Congrats on completing your build! Looks awesome and would love to hear it sing! Quite a step from the MS-8 to the Rane, LOL. Happy tuning!


Thanks! And it wasn't a direct jump from MS8 to Rane. I had a Zapco DSP6 installed for several months and a Mosconi 6to8 also had a few weeks residence time before I decided to go BIG! 












Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

All tuned now....just fine tuning needed over the next few weeks! Time to enjoy now, for those interested in hearing it I plan to be competing in USACi Heatwave in Austin, TX later this month. I will be in SupermodQ.....2seat.

:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

